# Bailey finally kidded...



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

"Bailey" our eldest doe, who is on day 142 today got her birthing haircut. She was like an angel & just stood there like the sweetheart that she is while I trimmed her up. This was my first birthing haircut so it's not the prettiest I've seen, but she doesn't seem to mind as I gave her lots of treats for being such a god girl !!! She was very fuzzy - LOL. Her ligaments are almost totally gone & were pretty mushy tonight so kids soon (in the next few days). Please think :girl: PINK :girl: for me!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

I'm glad she's behaving. Nothing harder than a doe who refuses to stand still for a birthing haircut. I've had more than my fair share of those types. Haha I have two more to do and I expect bad behavior from them. Guess we'll see!

Hope she gives you some does!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

Do the baby dance  C'mon Bailey!!!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

You Southerners- I would love to do a trim to make the mess cleaning easy but I worry about how cold it still is here- 35 in the mornings. Do you think too cold for a clip?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

It's awesome when they co-operate isn't it? Girly wishes headed your way :girl: :girl:

ETR...did you say MINUS 35*? Dang that it COLD!! I was worried about doing the trims when it was only 6*!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

Are you serious? Its 70 here today so that's why we do clippings. Sorry, had to rub it in! I LOVE warm weather! I HATE the cold!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

Oh I love the does that just stand there and chew their cud. I've had a couple fighters and those aren't fun :roll:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: "Bailey" got her birthing haircut today...*

Bailey is getting very close, she's now on day 143!!! Her ligaments are gone, so kids in the next day I hope.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Go Bailey! :stars:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

I'm going outside now to do a last baby check before heading to bed. Wish me luck!!! :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

When she kidded here last year she lost her ligaments and was totally normal all day. She took her good ol' sweet time to kid and she was an old pro at kidding. She knew just what to do. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Still no kids. Ashley, you're right she's taking her sweet old time. As long as all goes well & we get healthy kids she can have all the time she needs- LOL. Her ligaments have been gone since late yesterday evening & she was being very talkative (not usual for her unless feeding time). She is having some discharge & urinating a lot this morning. Of course I have to leave for work at 1 PM today & won't be home until 10:30 tonight :worried: . My hubby will be here till about 5 & then I will come home on my lunch break to check on her. I wish I was off work today!!! She'll probally wait until I'm gone & my hubby leaves for work!!! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Hope she kids easy and with someone there. Easier to get the babies cleaned if someone's there. Good luck.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Well I am just getting home & she sure is making me wait to see these kids!!! She's on day 144 & when I just went out & checked her the slope of her back has changed & she's holding her tail arched down - so I'm hoping for some kids before I have to go to work tomorrow afternoon or just as long as I'm here. My hubby would have no clue what to do even if I told him - LOL!!! :wink:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Babies are on the way!! So exciting!! :dance: :girl: :girl: I'll do the baby dance for her to kid SOON!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Ginger's are gone too! Her udder has doubled in size as well. Looks like we are both on baby watch tonight!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Yes, it sure does!!! I'm getting very excited/anxious now. How do you post pics on here? Everythime I try it tells me that the file is to large.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

No kids as of yet, I just went out to feed the critters. Bailey's having some more discharge & dripping some milk now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Good luck and I hope she kids easily for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Welll....hows it going???? Babies yet??? :girl: :girl:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Not to much has changed. Her back has more of an arch to it late this evening, dripping more milk, & her udder is bigger/fuller. Maybe tomorrow, I don't know for sure. I think she maybe waiting for St. Patricks Day to kid - LOL :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Goooooo Bailey!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Any babies yet?


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey's ligaments are gone now...*

Not yet. I believe she's having mild contractions - she keeps raising/lowering her tail every few minutes. "Bailey" is on day 145 today, so we will see. LOL - she probally will kid tonight during all the severe weather!!! :wink: Eveyone keep thinking pink for me please. :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 145 - ligaments gone...*

I have pink thoughts to spare!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 145 - ligaments gone...*

She'll wait till right in the middle of the worse storm and then kid. I'm thinking that's possible with mine too.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 145 - ligaments gone...*

Well I'm just getting home from work, no kids as of yet. She had no desire to eat much (just nibbled a few pellets up) when I fed them & Bailey  LOVES  to eat!!! She is still raising/lowering her tail, grunted a few times when she'd raise her tail, tense up a bit, & has some discharge but I could tell for sure what color it was (to dark out there). She seems very "dingy" tonight so maybe in a few hours??? I sure hope so, it's about to drive me crazy :hair: to see the babies!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 145 - ligaments gone...*

C'mon Bailey girl! I hope her kidding goes uneventfully. unfortunatly I have had my share of eventful kiddings, not fun! :sigh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 145 - ligaments gone...*

Sounds like anytime now! I know that when most of mine avoid food they're really close. The stretching, tensing up and restlessness is all from contractions. Good luck! Her and Faith are on the same day and Faith's going to be kidding soon too.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 146 - ligaments gone...*

Still no kids this morning.  She is trying to torture me, I just know it :wink: - LOL!!! She ate a little this am :yum: & has some light brown goopy looking discharge. She is very mushy back there, maybe she really is holding out for St Patrick's Day to kid or after 9PM (when I get off work) tonight will be fine with me. I am ready to seem some kids bouncing around!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 146 - ligaments gone...*

Maybe these girls will go today. The waiting is the worse!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 146 - ligaments gone...*

Guarantee that Bailey has had triplets already!! 2 does and a buck I'm thinking her momma's gonna get a big surprise when she gets home tonite! Bailey waited til she heard the car leave then started to push!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 146 - ligaments gone...*

I wish I had that surprise- LOL!!! Still no kids when I got home awhile ago, I don't know how much longer she can hold out, her ligaments ar GONE & she very mushy. I am hoping for some St. Patrick's Day kids!!! I have to work tomorrow to (11AM-8PM) so I told her no kidding between those hours when I went out to feed tonight. I gave her a pep talk :greengrin:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

No change yet, except for lots of nesting early this morning. She is trying to drive me crazy :hair: LOL!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Nestings a really good sign. Come on Bailey don't make her wait any longer!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Samantha, I so feel for you. I am kind of glad I am done for the year because I know that feeling. As soon as you go in and tell her "OK, i guess you are not going to kid are you, I will leave you alone", that is when she will have them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

You poor girl!! I can't believe she is still holding on to them babies!! I agree with Ashley though, if she's mushy in the tail AND nesting...its a very good sign that she won't make you wait much longer.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

I came home from work early & Bailey has a thin stream of amber discharge about an inch long. That is a sign she getting really close right? She's also VERY VERY VERY talkative this afternoon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Yep, she should be showing you what she's been hiding before too long!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Yes she sounds ready. I told you she'll take her good ol' sweet time to kid. She'll actually remove the plugs from her teats herself during labor and nest. She made it look so easy.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

I think she may have been working on removing the plugs already about 3AM today because she was nibbling on her teats when I went to check on her & she seemed restless.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Well I would think she's getting really close. If you see her having good contractions then she's real close. If she pushes then babies should be there very fast!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

She definately should be "down to business" by now.....come on Bailey, your drivin your momma crazy!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

Still waiting... she *MIGHT* :shrug: be having mild contractions (not positive, it appears that way). No pushing or anything like that yet. I will be going out to check on her again in a bit & will keep everyone posted on her progress. I hope that she kids SOON!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 147 - ligaments gone...*

I hope you can manage to get some sleep tonite! Binky and Bootsie did the very same thing to me that Bailey is doing to you!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

I am going to go to bed now, I am wiped out! I'll check in on you guys in the morning. I hope you get some sleep! And some :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

Did she ever kid???? I sure hope so.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

Nothing yet. She has been getting the kids lined up ready to go I think :drool: ; very restless, affectionate (she's a friendly girl usually but only on her terms & was all lovey dovey most of the night), tons of stretching all night, more nesting, & a lot of pooping- is that normal?. I have been outside with Bailey until just a little bit ago & I am soooo tired. Also her udder is HUGE (pretty tight also) as of daybreak this morning. :ZZZ: Well I'm going to go take a nap for awhile & will go back out with her in 2 hours or so. I'll keep you all posted.

Ashley- you weren't lying when you said she takes her sweet time were you? LOL - when she was with you, did she kid in the daytime or at night?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

Udder filling is a definite sign. I'd say she's close.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

Welllll????? I hope everything is fine and you got some rest....Hows Bailey's progress? :girl: :girl:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

 No progress to report as of yet. The kids seem to have dropped down low late this morning when I was taking my nap. I could still see & feel the kids moving around in there until 2PM or so today also. I've heard that when you can still feel the kids moving it will be 12 hours or so before the doe will kid- is that true??? I will go back out in awhile to check on her again (prob.2-3 times) before I go to bed for the night. I hope that she hurries up & has some healthy kids VERY SOON!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

I have felt kids kick about 2 hours before delivery


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

I've also seen kids kicking just a couple hours before kidding so I do not go by that as it is not a reliable fact. Not to mention I've had kids dancing around when I am pulling or have to go in and get them and pull them out. I've had 2 pull back inside the uterous and I had to grab them and pull them out.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

I too think it is not reliable. Ginger's kids were kicking 3 hours before being born.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

I just went to check on Bailey & still nothing. I will be going out to check on her 1 more time before bed & will post if any change then, otherwise I will update with any changes in the morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 148*

You get some rest...and dream of her babies walking all over you! I'll pray for a healthy delivery and energetic kids ray:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 149...*

:greengrin: Thanks, I got a good deal of rest 2AM-9AM. Still no change this morning, all this waiting is pure TORTURE :hair: !!! I wish she would quit playing the waiting game & kid with some healthy babies. Our vet is coming out to check on her progress, etc. this afternoon. My husband told me he had a dream night before last that Bailey waited until Easter for some Easter babies - LOL!!! I said we will see that's past her due date.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 149...*

Well the vet said in a few days Bailey should kid, he even mentioned Monday wouldn't be out of the question. He said all was going well :thumbup: , she was just being a stinker trying to have those babies all to herself - LOL  I'll update when there's any change.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 149...*

Is it possible you got the date wrong? I cannot see her being as big as she gets going to her due date. Hope she kids soon!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 150...*

Well if she settled to Hero that one time they were bred it was 3/15 @ 145 days I counted 3 times & then again last week just to be sure no mistakes were made. The only other buck the does were exposed to was Charles (I had kept him in the pen with the senior does since Hero was always attacking Charles, - Bailey & Katia were the only 2 does exposed to him). It does appear that Katia settled when bred to Charles, not Hero as she would've been due 3/18 @145 days & she is no where near big enough)

It is possible that Charles bred Bailey a couple weeks later she was bred to Hero, & I just didn't see it happen. I know she's close & the vet agreed. If she hasn't kidded by Monday the vet is going to come out again to do a re-check exam on Bailey.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 150...*

Yes its very possible. Fuchsia was bred and then bred again about a week and a half later and settled to Rue. Anything's possible in the world of goats.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 150...*

I will mention it to the vet if he has to come back out here on Monday or Tuesday, if she's hasn't kidded by then. I will update when anything changes with Bailey.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day 150...*

Well good luck, sounds like a Fuchsia at your farm! Ha!


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Bailey @ day 150...*

it sounds like you are going through the same thing I have been going through..! Nerve racking! My dixie I thought was in the beginning of labor and I guess I was wrong. I hope you have some babies soon too!!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

Bailey's udder has more than doubled :leap: in the past 2 days, so we're just waiting & watching since she has gone past her first due date & we're un-sure of the exact date she was bred to our other buck. She's getting close, that's all I'm sure of at this point. It sure is nerve racking, especially now not knowing her exact due date :hair: !!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

I only bred her once when I owned her and she settled her first heat. I had no trouble with that and she kidded on 147 too.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

Hi Samantha,
How is Bailey doing today? I was reading your post here about your Bailey and am just a bit confused by what I am reading???

You posted...


> _"Well if she settled to Hero that one time they were bred it was 3/15 @ 145 days I counted 3 times & then again last week just to be sure no mistakes were made. The only other buck the does were exposed to was Charles (I had kept him in the pen with the senior does since Hero was always attacking Charles, - Bailey & Katia were the only 2 does exposed to him). It does appear that Katia settled when bred to Charles, not Hero as she would've been due 3/18 @145 days & she is no where near big enough)
> 
> It is possible that Charles bred Bailey a couple weeks later she was bred to Hero, & I just didn't see it happen. I know she's close & the vet agreed. If she hasn't kidded by Monday the vet is going to come out again to do a re-check exam on Bailey."_


How can this even be possible when you never picked Charles up until December 31st? 150 days would be May 30th and that would be IF and only IF he bred her and Katia on the day he arrived. If any of those kids are born before June, I am sorry but there is no way either of those does could be sired by Charles. Can you explain this as I am a bit confused??? :shrug:

Well anyway, I hope Bailey gives you healthy, thriving babies! :leap: Sorry they weren't Easter babies. Send lots of pictures when kids are born!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

Well I thought for sure that by the time I read all 5 pages there was going to be news of babies!!!! Man she must be driving you nuts!!! Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

The udder pictures you sent to me a couple weeks ago were too big for her to keep going. Has she kidded yet?


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

No, she hasn't kidded yet. She's doing well though.

Ashley - I'll take some pics tomorrow & send them to you so you can see what she looks like now & let me know what you think.

Tina - If Bailey & Katia settled when bred to Charles on 1/1/08 or the following days they would be due 5/16/08 or so, but I THINK Bailey looks way to close to kidding for that. Katia on the other hand is just starting to get a tiny udder & prego belly so I think she for sure settled to Charles. I am just as confused because Hero was only bred to Bailey once & then kept in a pen totally seperate from all the others ezcept when I was outside in the pasture with them. I would let him out to run around but he wasn't ever out of my site & never mounted Bailey, he would chase all the other girls, but not her (she's the herd queen & would keep him in check- LOL)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey @ day ???...*

Yes go ahead and send pics.

If they were bred 1/1 they'd be due the 30th. That's 150 days. I use 150 day due dates for my goats.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Bailey is due SOON...*

Bailey is getting close, I wish she would hurry up & kid with some healthy babies :greengrin: !!! As far as the kids they will be un-registered babies. We're almost positive they are from a previous buck we had here on the farm, they just have to be, do to the appearance of Bailey (she's ready to pop). I'll try to post a pic of her that I took on Monday evening, once I can figure out how to post a pic on here.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bailey is due SOON...*

Yes I agree she's not going to wait much longer.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

:stars: Bailey kidded this afternoon about 2 PM with triplets, :boy: :girl: :boy: . The first born was a gold/white buckling(largest kid out of the 3), then a chamoise doeling with frosted ears was born second, & last was a buckskin buckling with white markings & frosted ears (VERY TINY). 

Momma is taking care of her new babies very well & the first 2 born kids are doing fantastic. The last buckling born is just so tiny & is having a hard time even wobbling around to nurse on his own. I think he finally was getting the hang of it though by dark tonight, I hope that he is much better & bouncing around like the other 2 kids tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations that she finally kidded!!! Beautiful babies by the way, you should post pictures. If you need help I can do it for you. Congrats again! :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! I'll bet you are worn out with all this waiting! I had to have my son show me how to post pics...it's pretty easy...but my mind just wouldn't go there without instruction. Once you get the hang of it you can send us pics. Glad you got a girl...are you keeping her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O my!! Congratulations....finally!! That is a dinky little boy!! :stars:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Ashley for posting the pics for me. I really appreciate it. 

Yes, the last born buck is SOOOO little. He's about 1/3 the size as the other buck & doe. The kids & Bailey seem to be all doing well. The little guy who my friend named "Fudge Brownie" due to his colors is much less active than the other 2 kids. He gets up to stretch now & then, or to go nurse, but seems to sleep or just lay around a lot mainly. I tried to offer him a bottle today to see if getting some milk replacer also might give him a little kick start, but he wasn't interested in it to much. I am just worried about him since he's so tiny.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen many small babies in large litters. They usually are slower to get going but they usually get active in a few days too. The others will seem to do everything faster than the runt. Fuchsia's runt is her black doeling. She is tiny. I still worry about her but she seems to be doing well. No where near as active as her brothers.

Your welcome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is everyone today?


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Bailey & her little ones are all doing well. It's pretty chilly here today & Bailey wants to go to the barn (instead of the kidding pen w/ a dog house that she's been in since kidding)with all the other does, but I'm not sure the kids are ready to join the herd just yet. What do you guys think? Is it ok to put Bailey w/ her kids back w/ the rest of the does? I've let Bailey & the kids out to play/interact with the other does when I've been out there with them & none of the others really tried to bother the kids, the junior does came over to investigate who these new balls of fluff were but that's about it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

after 3 days I usually let mine all back together again. The reason I wait that long is because I want the kids to be sure enough on their legs to move quickly if needed. Some kids are ready as early as 2 days.

Since they have already been introduced I see no reason why there would be an issue putting them with everyone


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't let my kids out with the group till they're a week old and I don't let them stay overnight with the herd till 2 weeks at least. Depends on their sizes and ability to move. I've seen some does be mean to babies. I do however, keep many escape and hiding spots so that babies can get away from mean does. Not to mention babies can get through the feed trough area and away from adult does all together there.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Ashley, depends on how quick these babies are and if there are any aggressive does in your herd. My kids generally stay with their moms in a stall for 2 weeks, of course they are out with the others to interact and play but they don't go to bed with the herd til they are 2 weeks old. I have a low bench built in so that the little ones can run under it if threatened, I've even seen Binky and Angel under it when Tilly and Boots go at it, keeps them safe and they snuggle up under there too.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info eveyone.

:tears: Sadly we lost Bailey's TINY buckling "Fudge Brownie" this morning. I went out to feed the goats & found him laying in the pen with his momma & littermates hovering near him. It was so sad, this is the first kid we have ever lost. :tears:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh how sad!!! Do you know what happened or was he just to weak and it being too cool? I'm so sorry you lost him. Its not easy to lose babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost the little guy, :hug: to you and hope that Bailey continues to do well with her :girl: :boy: .


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

I feel terrible  !!! I'm afraid it was my fault that "Brownie" didn't make it, he was shivering last night when I went out to do the evening check & I told my husband as he was leaving for work. He told me that I could bring a crate in the house & put the kids in it. I wish I would have done that now I guess :sigh: . I was worried that coming in/going out again might be hard for the kids to adjust to the temp. change.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What I do is make little jackets out of old sweatshirts. I had an old down filled winter jacket that I cut the sleeves off to fit the kids. They are all warm and snugly in them. I need to get photos they look so cute!!

I am really sorry you lost the little guy.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a great idea. I'll have to remember that next time the kids are chilly I can make them little coats. I bet some of the dog sweaters I have left over from my Miniature Pinschers would fit some kids too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They probably would. I am always making my little dogs all sorts of sweaters so I always have some extra ones.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I purchased one of those heat mats (it's designed for piglets), I think that was one of the best things I bought. I had it in Izzy's kidding stall and every morning I'd come out and all the kids were warm and toasty on the mat. I got the big one...it was $150. but if it saves one kid it was worth it. 

Sorry you lost your little one. But, we learn something with every loss. I lost a doeling because I was watching one doe and didn't check the other...she wasn't due for another couple weeks (or so I thought), THAT will never happen again! :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some kid coats I made


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Those coats are too cute Chelsey.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I am still learning all of this & I hate that "Brownie" didn't make it due to my ignorance.


----------

